# Has anyone had a loss due to edwards syndrome?



## charlie15

Hi I have just had the bad news that my baby has Edwards syndrome. I am currently 15 weeks pregnant and I am just preparing for the worst really. Just would like to contact others who have been through this.


----------



## wildflower79

Hi, I'm really sorry you've had such sad news. We've been through this and sadly lost our baby girl to edwards back in august. If I can help in any way please get in touch :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Have no experience with this, I just wanted to say I am deeply sorry..XooXO :hugs:


----------



## volley1980

My sister in law found out today that her baby has Edwards Syndrome and that he won't make it to term:( We're all so sad right now. How are you doing? She is also 18 weeks pregnant right now..


----------



## HBGirl

I am so very sorry.


----------



## charlie15

volley1980 said:


> My sister in law found out today that her baby has Edwards Syndrome and that he won't make it to term:( We're all so sad right now. How are you doing? She is also 18 weeks pregnant right now..

Sorry to hear about your sister going through the same thing :cry:

I decided to carry on with the pregnancy and let nature take it's course, some of these babies do make it, not the majority, but some do. 

I had another scan last week, the cardiac scan showed a hole in the heart, but so far that's all they have found. Next scan in another 4 weeks. I am been really well supported at the fetal medical centre and by my obstetrician, who is lovely. It's tough, but as time goes on it gets easier, still feel sad some days and i do have low days but they are fewer and further between, but scan days are very very hard.


----------



## kosh

don't know how I happened to see your thread charlie and wanted to send you a massive hug :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

kosh said:


> don't know how I happened to see your thread charlie and wanted to send you a massive hug :hugs:

Aww thanks Kosh :flower:


----------



## amy_1234

So strong xx


----------

